# Winkelpicker für kleinen bach gesucht



## Off87 (15. Dezember 2009)

Hey liebe gemeinde,

mein verein hat einen kleinen bach gepachtet der max 3m breit und 1,5m tief ist. deshalb suche ich eine kurze pickerrute um mit futterkorb zu angeln. karpfen bis 8 und brassen bis 5pfund sind dort schon gefangen worden.

leider habe ich keine ahnung welche rute ich hier verwenden soll


----------



## HirRscH (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker für kleinen bach gesucht*

Ich denke da bist du mit ner Winkelpicker 2,40m, max.2,70m ganz gut beraten. Kenne mich leider im Bereich Winkelpicker nicht so gut aus weil ich selbst nur Feeder fische, kann deshalb keine konkreten Rutenvorschläge geben. Aber an deiner Stelle würde ich mich mal vom ördlichen Angelladen beraten lassen.


----------



## Denni_Lo (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker für kleinen bach gesucht*

Wie ist die Strömung, schon getestet? Ein Futterkorb hat genug Angriffsfläche um nicht zwangsweise am Platz zu bleiben, daran würde ich mich orientieren.


----------



## Off87 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker für kleinen bach gesucht*

also die strömung ist sehr langsam.

in unseren angelläden führt keiner winkelpicker#d bzw nur auf bestellung

@HirRscH hast du ein bestimmtes modell mit 2,40m im hinterkopf?
ich weis nämlich nicht welcher hersteller gute hat!

meine feederruten sind von mosella und shimano wobei ich mit der mosella zufriedener bin. leider haben die keine picker


----------



## Mr. Sprock (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker für kleinen bach gesucht*

Hi,
qualitativ gute Picker gibt es wohl in dieser Länge von Shimano (Nexave).
Ob das allerdings für solche Karpfen ausreichend ist kann ich nicht sagen.
Günstigere gibt es von Spro.


----------



## da Poser (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker für kleinen bach gesucht*



> karpfen bis 8 und brassen bis 5pfund sind dort schon gefangen worden.


4 Kilo Karpfen sind nicht mehr gerade die Domäne von Winklepickern. Wenn du z. B. durch Besatzmaßnahmen häufiger auf 3+ kg Karpfen stösst würde ich an deiner Stelle eher mal nach einer leichten Feederrute schielen.

Winklepicker fischt man mit Schnurstärken 16- 18 wenn man es nicht so genau mit der Feinheit nehmen will. Eigentlich werden die Stärken dieser feinen Ruten aber erst mit Schnurstärken von 10-14 ausgespielt. Das zeigt in etwa wo die Zielfischgrösse vornehmlich einzuordnen ist, nämlich unter 3 Kilo. Das heisst wohlgemerkt nicht, dass man grössere Fische nicht fangen könnte, sondern nur in welchem Bereich der Picker ideal besetzt ist.

Ansonsten würde ich wie mein Vorredner mal bei den holländischen Firmen schauen, also z. B. Spro


----------



## Off87 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker für kleinen bach gesucht*

erstmal danke für die schnellen antworten

wo finde ich dennn eine so kurze feederrute?

also 8pfund karpfen sind gewiss nicht das ziel ich wollte nur klären, dass sie vorkommen.

ach ja noch ne kleine anmerkung. der bach ist recht eingewachsen sodass ne kurze rute unumgänglich ist


----------



## zanderzone (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker für kleinen bach gesucht*

Ich würde in dem kleinen Bach nicht mit Futterkorb fischen! Nimm ein leichtes Grundblei, denn wenn du in dem Bach die Futterkörbe versenkst ist nichts mehr mit Fische!!!
Und Winkelpicker von 2,40 bzw. 2,70 gibt es genug.. Such dir eine für 50 € aus, damit kannst du nichts falsch machen!!

mfg
zanderzone


----------



## da Poser (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker für kleinen bach gesucht*

Meine Standartempfehlung ist die Jenzi Artini Powerise, liegt so bei 50€.
Gibt es ab 2,70m bis 3,30m und entweder mit 45 oder 70g Wurfgewicht.

Die 2,70/ 70g Casting habe ich mir als Reserverute angeschafft, wenn ich mit der Match unterwegs bin und mehr Bumms brauche.
Für deine Zwecke dürfte aber die 45g Version ausreichend sein.


----------



## Koalabaer (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker für kleinen bach gesucht*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Ich würde in dem kleinen Bach nicht mit Futterkorb fischen! Nimm ein leichtes Grundblei, denn wenn du in dem Bach die Futterkörbe versenkst ist nichts mehr mit Fische!!!
> Und Winkelpicker von 2,40 bzw. 2,70 gibt es genug.. Such dir eine für 50 € aus, damit kannst du nichts falsch machen!!
> 
> mfg
> zanderzone



halte den klassischen Futterkorb an solchen schmalen Fließgewässern ebenfalls für nicht optimal.

Fütter lieber von Hand einige Stellen punktgenau an,laß wieder Ruhe einkehren...und dann wie zanderzone schreibt,mit möglichst leichten Grundblei fischen.


----------



## Borg (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker für kleinen bach gesucht*

Kann an der Stelle auch die Jenzi Artini Powerise empfehlen! Habe die zwar nicht in meiner Sammlung, konnte sie aber bereits hinreichend testen, weil ein Bekannter von mir sich die geholt hat (nachdem Andal die mal in einem anderen Thread hier empfohlen hat). Sehr geniales Teil!....vor allen Dingen unwahrscheinlich flexibel (Feeder-, Picker-, Schwingspitzen- und Matchrute in Einem und frei variierbar).

Werde ich mir auf jeden Fall auch in absehbarer Zeit zulegen.....wenn ich mein Stippequipment komplettiert habe .

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Matt Hayes (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker für kleinen bach gesucht*

Bin selbst begeisteter Picker-Fischer und kann diese Angelart nur empfehlen...
Meine 2, 40m Picker ist von D.A.M, ein wirkliches Top-Teil, aber schon einige Jahre alt, denke kaum dass es die noch gibt.
Würde dir aber empfehlen eine "reine" Picker und kein Mix-Ding zu kaufen.
Nur meine Meinung, kann gut sein dass neuere "Superrouten" durchaus besser sind als die die ich kenne...

MfG


----------



## Matt Hayes (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker für kleinen bach gesucht*

Hallo,

bin selbst begeisteter Picker-Angler, allerdings an einem kleinen See.
Ich fische selbst eine uralte Winkelpicker von DAM, denke nicht dass es die noch gibt, aber bei DAM findest du bestimmt noch gute "Pickers" 

Ansonsten leg ich mir immer lieber reine Ruten zu, wenn man das so sagen darf, also kein Mix aus mehreren Ruten, weil ich da immer Schiss hab, dass sie zwar viel kann, aber eben nix richtig, wobei es sicherlich Top-"Multiruten" gibt.

Grüße


----------



## HirRscH (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker für kleinen bach gesucht*



> @HirRscH hast du ein bestimmtes modell mit 2,40m im hinterkopf?
> ich weis nämlich nicht welcher hersteller gute hat!



Leider nicht, wie gesagt kenne mich nicht so gut aus, aber DAM und Sänger haben recht gute Picker zu ordentlichen Preisen, ansonsten die schon empfohlene Jenzi Antini Powerise. 

Zu der zu erwartenden Fischgröße: Man muss den Picker nicht mit ner 18er fischen, man kann genau so gut ne 20 oder 22er drauf ziehen. Das tu der Genauigkeit keinen Abbruch, höchstens noch der Wurfweite, aber die wird ja nicht gebraucht.
Wenn du dennoch sagst ne ich möchte auf ne Picker nicht so "dicke" schnur ziehen, dann wäre eine sogenannte Match Feeder richtig die sind recht kurz (3m-3,30), halte ich aber für übertrieben weil du nie 50-100g Wg brauchen wirst an dem beschriebenen Bach


----------



## Hümpfi (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker für kleinen bach gesucht*

Wenn längen bis 3 Meter Okay wären könnte ich die Browning Ambition in 3m. Wg: 60 Gramm in die Runde Werfen. Ist zwar eig. kein Winkel Picker mehr aber ich selber habe mit der Rute auch schon auf Karpfen gefischt und kann sie nur Empfehlen.

mfg


----------



## feederprofi (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker für kleinen bach gesucht*

ich fische an einem ähnlichen bach (6 meter breit, bis zu 2 meter tief und langsame strömung). hab mir im sommer die Super Natural Picker von DAM zugelegt und bin begeistert. mit ihr hab ich meinen ersten schuppi gefangen, mit 12 pf hatte die angel kein problem #6

sie ist 2,40m lang und hat 50g WG (bei askari gekauft für 35€)

eine wirklich empfehlenswerte rute.


----------



## Bayerpaco04 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker für kleinen bach gesucht*

Ich hab mit nem Picker auch schon ohne Probleme Karpfen von 16 Pfund gefangen und glaube das sogar noch größe gehen würde und ich fische immer mit der feinsten Spitze.
Also nim dir ruhig einen leichten Winkelpicker


----------



## Andal (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker für kleinen bach gesucht*

An solchen Gewässern fische ich beinahe ausschließlich mit höchstens 10 ft. langen (alten) Glasruten mit max. 1.50 lbs.. Zusammen mit einer (Achs-) Rolle und einer 6-8 lbs. Schnur ist das nicht nur purer Angelspaß, sondern auch für die o.g. Zielfische völlig ausreichend.

Mein Tipp für den TE:

Nimm einen preiswerten Picker mit hohem Glasfaseranteil, der hat die softe Aktion, von 270 cm, dazu die passende Rolle mit einer guten 18er Schnur und du bist auf der sicheren Seite und hast deinen Spaß. Solche Ruten findest du u.a. bei DAM, Spro und Balzer.#h

Noch was: Verzichte auf einen Futterkorb und füttere von Hand und fische mit möglichst leichten Grundbleien. Glaubs mir, das kommt besser und fängt vor allem besser!


----------



## M_Marc (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker für kleinen bach gesucht*

*YAD Black Wood Picker = preiswert und gut*

#h


----------



## pfuitoifel (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker für kleinen bach gesucht*

Meine Empfehlung ist die SPRO-Prion-Powerpicker in 2,70m.Ich habe mir diese Rute dieses Jahr im Sommer gekauft und fische mit ihr sowohl im Stillwasser als auch in der Donau.Mit der härteren Spitze kriegt man auch nen 50g Futterkorb gut geworfen und die Spitze zeigt auch die Bisse von jungen Lauben deutlich an.Der dickste Fisch war eine Brachse von 57cm und gut sechs Pfund,das war für diese Rute gar kein Problem,den Fisch hab ich nur aus der Strömung gezogen.Also durchaus robust und zugleich feinfühlig.Und der Preis lag bei 23,-Euro im Zoogeschäft mit Angelabteilung.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker für kleinen bach gesucht*



M_Marc schrieb:


> *YAD Black Wood Picker = preiswert und gut*
> 
> #h



Das stimmt, die ganze Blackwoodserie ist sensationell gut, auch die Match- u. Karpfenruten, für den Preis unschlagbar.#6


----------



## Andal (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker für kleinen bach gesucht*

Gerade bei den vermeintlich billigen Friedfischruten findet man sehr oft herrlich "altmodische" Aktionen, da bei diesen preiswerten Ruten der Glasfaseranteil noch relativ hoch ist. Und für diese feine Fischerei braucht nun wirklich keiner eine beinharte Spitzenaktion!


----------

